# Edge guide for my PC 890



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

I don't have an edge guide yet and I'm wondering if I should buy one of the ones made by Porter Cable or just make one myself. I'm also curious to know how useful you find one if you use one.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have the old porter cable edge guide, left over from my 693 router, and it works on the 890. I have also used a home-made one in the past, and they both work the same. I have never tried the real expensive porter cable one, and I can't think of a reason that I would need it.

I find the edge guide handy for use on routing the edges of pieces where the router wants to wobble to one side and dig into the work. Any 2 contact point edge guide will work, or doublestick taping a block to your sub base so it will provide support.

The hardest part I had making a home made edge guide was coming up with the screws to clamp the rods into the router base.

One handy edge guide I have is the square baseplate for my router. It is an excellent surface to ride on clamp-n-edge guides for cutting dados.

Hope this helps


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

paulcomi said:


> I don't have an edge guide yet and I'm wondering if I should buy one of the ones made by Porter Cable or just make one myself. I'm also curious to know how useful you find one if you use one.


You gave me an idea....If you used a square base plate and slotted two slots you could have a sliding fence edge underneath with a couple lock knobs and have a very workable home made edge guide. do you think I'd be losing anything by not just buying one?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I don't think so. Plus, I always like coming up with my own solutions to workshop challenges. (that and I am cheap, and don't like to part with any money I don't have to) 
http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip063000ws.html
http://popularmechanics.com/home_improvement/workshop/2001/1/router_jigs/index5.phtml
http://www.patwarner.com/edge_guide.html

These should give you a couple of ideas


----------



## paulcomi (Sep 12, 2004)

kp91 said:


> I don't think so. Plus, I always like coming up with my own solutions to workshop challenges. (that and I am cheap, and don't like to part with any money I don't have to)
> http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip063000ws.html
> http://popularmechanics.com/home_improvement/workshop/2001/1/router_jigs/index5.phtml
> http://www.patwarner.com/edge_guide.html
> ...


The first link is a good choice if I made it out of lexan/plexiglas. It really does what I need/want. I guess it comes down to the advantage of a pc edge guide or one like it that it can slide in and lock without having to remove the router base. I do like that first one a lot though. Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## Putzger (Sep 13, 2004)

I have had the #42690 micro-adjust edge guide for my 690 router(s) for quite some now and frankly, it doesn't get all that much use. However, the $48 it set me back those few years ago was suddenly self-justified today when I had a long highly-precise multi-level slot to route out.

I was making the long 1/4" wide slot through a sheet of 3/4 finished particle board -- the through-slot needed a 1/4" deep shoulder on each side. 

(Envision a 1/4" deep by 7/16"-wide slot with a 1/4" wide slot 3/4" deep sliced dead down the center for an overall length of 28".) 

Without the micro-adjust guide, I could not have pulled it off. 

Your smileage might well vary


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

The best edge guide I have seen and used on my routers is the one manufactured by Micro Fence, they make them adaptable to most any router, and also have a circle
guide to add to it they work great. But they are a bit pricey.

Good luck, Woodnut65


----------



## Justplanesweet (Jan 28, 2009)

The missing information in KP91's posting above... The thread in the PC router base for the screw to clamp the bars is #12-24. I found the screw at the hardware store.

Stan


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Justplanesweet said:


> The missing information in KP91's posting above... The thread in the PC router base for the screw to clamp the bars is #12-24. I found the screw at the hardware store.
> 
> Stan


Hi Stan - Welcome to the forum
I suspect that the issue has been resolved as the thread is 5+ years old
Never mind, done the same thing myself... Hope you enjoy your stay with us.


----------



## Justplanesweet (Jan 28, 2009)

My message about the #12-24 screw was to help the next guy that finds this thread trying to attach an edge guide to a PC890.

Stan


----------



## winm70 (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Stan, I just purchased a new 893pk kit last week new for $95 on clearance at Lowe's. This info willl be handy.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The best edge guide I've found for any router, besides the one that usually comes with. Is the one from Milescraft, their circle cutting jig. It serves more than just one purpose.


----------



## Justplanesweet (Jan 28, 2009)

Our Home Depot (Waterloo, Iowa) has the Porter Cable #42160 router edge guide marked down from $17 to $4. Can't pass that up. It fits the models 100, 690 and 893.

Stan


----------



## acducey (Oct 13, 2010)

*Edgeguide for PC 890*

The PC Precision Edge Guide #42690 fits both the 690 & 890 series routers, but it's a little pricey.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, although the thread was started in 2004, the question is still of interest, particularly to those new to routing.

I use the "Premium" 42690 straight edge guide, and find the micrometer adjustment to be invaluable when "sneaking up" on precise positioning. The $60 MSRP seems pricey, but discounters sell it for around $35.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

I agree, the P-Cable guide is truly a quality piece of work. Price is high but you'll not have a problem with it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

I will 2nd that,,they are the best you can by and they also can be adapted to fit many other routers with a hardwood block and make a great cir. jig as well.


Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 42690 Edge Guide (for Models 100, 690, 691, 693, 891, 892, 893 Routers): Home Improvement

Amazon.com: Porter-Cable 42700 Edge Guide (for Models 7518, 7519, 7529, 7536, 7537, 7538, 7539 Routers): Home Improvement

===========



sourdough said:


> I agree, the P-Cable guide is truly a quality piece of work. Price is high but you'll not have a problem with it.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*A circle jig too??!!*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Warren
> 
> I will 2nd that,,they are the best you can by and they also can be adapted to fit many other routers with a hardwood block and make a great cir. jig as well.
> 
> ...


Hey Bob........it never occurred to me to use it as a circle jig. I'm gonna head down to Sawdust Corral later this morning and take a look at it to see just how to do that. Just a coincidence but I have some smallish circles to cut pretty soon.:wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Warren

That's great 
Here's a shot or two what it takes to make it into a GREAT cir. jig,,one jig for two jobs, edge guide and a cir.jig all in one, it will do 3/4" to 14" cir.all with one 1/4" hole drilled into the plate..

=========



sourdough said:


> Hey Bob........it never occurred to me to use it as a circle jig. I'm gonna head down to Sawdust Corral later this morning and take a look at it to see just how to do that. Just a coincidence but I have some smallish circles to cut pretty soon.:wacko:


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*Circle jig*



bobj3 said:


> HI Warren
> 
> That's great
> Here's a shot or two what it takes to make it into a GREAT cir. jig,,one jig for two jobs, edge guide and a cir.jig all in one, it will do 3/4" to 24" cir.all with one 1/4" hole drilled into the plate..
> ...


Bob, I hate to appear more dense than I apparently am about some of this stuff but I can't figure out how to do what you are showing. How does the hole up by where the router is mounted allow a "pivot" pin to work. Shouldn't it be at the OTHER end of the jig?
I'm missing something. Sorry.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

How about one more snapshot, than I'm sure you will see it,,the router is mounted to the 2 pins on the edge guide and it slides in and out From the pivot pin. 

======



sourdough said:


> Bob, I hate to appear more dense than I apparently am about some of this stuff but I can't figure out how to do what you are showing. How does the hole up by where the router is mounted allow a "pivot" pin to work. Shouldn't it be at the OTHER end of the jig?
> I'm missing something. Sorry.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Good Grief! Talk about one of those "Duhhh" moments. Ha. Thanks Bob, I really appreciate all you do for this forum.
Busy day today: gotta play with your method and try out my new Makita BSS 610 saw. Arrived last night and it sure LOOKS nice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Your Welcome, I have the "Duhhh" moments all the time too, like they say one picture is worth a 1000 words..

By the way I use a Allen Flat Head bolt with a jam nut for the pivot pin (1/4-20 x 1" ), the plate on the guide is very thin ,and it's hard to keep it sq.to the stock without a nut and washer.. 

========



sourdough said:


> Good Grief! Talk about one of those "Duhhh" moments. Ha. Thanks Bob, I really appreciate all you do for this forum.
> Busy day today: gotta play with your method and try out my new Makita BSS 610 saw. Arrived last night and it sure LOOKS nice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Warren

Here's just some more shots with the edge guide/cir.jig install on the router it may help a little bit 


======


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

*Edge guide help*



bobj3 said:


> Hi Warren
> 
> Here's just some more shots with the edge guide/cir.jig install on the router it may help a little bit
> 
> ...


Yah Bob, you be right about the thin metal at that part of guide. Additional photos really appreciated. I maybe get on it today. Yesterday, as I mentioned, I wanted to play with new toy, the Makita BSS610 circ saw. Man oh man what a tool!! I'd do a "tool review" but I'm sure others with far better credibility have already done so. It is, of course, more saw than I need but man it really is a joy to use. And dead on out of the box. I whacked a 45 first thing through a 2X and it was absolutely perfect. Great saw and it was still running strong when I quit and I was working on two layers 3/4 oak ply!!
Thanks again.:lol:


----------



## MickH (Feb 10, 2012)

*Porter Cable secret service destroyed by STAN*

STAN At the moment I think you are the most sensible person on the PLANET.
I just received the kit Porter Cable 895PK which includes the 8931 plunge 
base. Because I'm in the UK the basically 'American' threads are not 
found a great deal here but they used to be found sometimes on old cars
my friend who lives in Warminster PA & I worked on. I had a suspicion the 
threads you tell us about were UNF or UNC but what on earth is Porter Cab
thinking about by not putting these two machine screws into the female 
threads ready for the rods to be clamped in the recesses.

I've spent fruitless hours trying to find what these threads are untill
simply by luck I came across your answer just now & i cannot thank you 
for this valuable info. ALL the adverts I see now promoting the latest
posh edge guide do not show the retaining screws you state that go thro
the base metal to locate the rods they only show the horizontal adaptor 
rods. SHAME ON PORTER CABLE. BUT THANKS TO YOU SINCERELY..
Mick in the UK:wub:


----------



## MickH (Feb 10, 2012)

I just bought a 2011 manufactured Porter Cable 895PK Kit with a 8931 plunge base last week and there were no screws with it.... why don't Porter Cable screw a couple of screws into their router base??????? I tried 5mm into them but they go in loose for two threads then seize so do these threads seem like 12 -24 everyone...... By the way Stan a personal sincere Thanks to you..... Incredible it seems Amazon knocked me off $50 because I told them these two screws were missing and in the next breath there was an add on their site that was for 100 12-24 stainless screws for $4.50 + posting. !!!!


----------



## billg71 (Mar 25, 2011)

paulcomi said:


> You gave me an idea....If you used a square base plate and slotted two slots you could have a sliding fence edge underneath with a couple lock knobs and have a very workable home made edge guide. do you think I'd be losing anything by not just buying one?


Not at all.

Better yet, make yourself a rectangular base plate, it gives you a bit more support on the work and more room for the edge guide. Anything straight(the longer the better) and a couple of small C-clamps makes an excellent edge guide. The size of the base plate determines the reach of the edge guide. Simple and easy.

Slots are a bonus if you want to expend the effort, C-clamps if you're lazy like me...
HTH,
Bill


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

*Side-fence for Metabo ofe1812*

Hello!

Made a side fence for Metabo Ofe1812, the factory made one was not easy to adjust. One turn on Knob gives 1mm move.(About 1/32")
It is also a circle cutting-jig that can go down to 20mm Dia.(25/32")
Steel bars can be 1 meter long or more if needed for big circles the router then 
has to have a false base fit on guide bush.

Not too hard to make, but requires some hard-wood for the millimetric system.
Handy for circles and for works out of the workshop.

Regards


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Warren
> 
> Here's just some more shots with the edge guide/cir.jig install on the router it may help a little bit
> 
> ...


Darn it Bob, I wish I had seen this before buying the two Jasper Circle Jigs. I would have saved over $20.00 and the re-working of the router attach holes to beef them up. 

As an added note I filled in the holes for my PC plunge base on the 200 jig yesterday and am going to try the forstner bit on them. If it works I will post pics tomorrow. 

Another question while I have it on my feeble mind. What was your purpose for the knob on the 200 jig? Was it to help steady the jig and make sure the pilot stayed in the wood while cutting the hole out? Looking at the two jigs it seems to me the 200 would be easier to use for cutting out holes that are 3 inches or larger.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ken

It's hard to beat the Jasper ..
The knob is just a quick way to turn the Jasper once the router is in the pivot hole via. the brass guide, the 200 can be used for small hole also but the 400 is best for the real small ones... The PC setup is ok but it's a little be lame because you need to add some items to the base plate in order to get it to work right.. I must have about 10 or 15 cir.jigs and the Jasper is the best one I have I have one or two like Harry's and it's little bit hard to use for me..a hole is just a simple thing to do with the router no need to make it into a hard job..with knobs and rods and screws when a simple 1/8" pin will do the job quick and easy...


==



Ken Bee said:


> Darn it Bob, I wish I had seen this before buying the two Jasper Circle Jigs. I would have saved over $20.00 and the re-working of the router attach holes to beef them up.
> 
> As an added note I filled in the holes for my PC plunge base on the 200 jig yesterday and am going to try the forstner bit on them. If it works I will post pics tomorrow.
> 
> Another question while I have it on my feeble mind. What was your purpose for the knob on the 200 jig? Was it to help steady the jig and make sure the pilot stayed in the wood while cutting the hole out? Looking at the two jigs it seems to me the 200 would be easier to use for cutting out holes that are 3 inches or larger.


----------

